# what is everyones best dug bottle ?



## lil digger (Jul 22, 2012)

what is the best bottle you have dug , and rick ill be waiting for the puce eagle [8D]


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Jul 22, 2012)

*just dug a couple of weeks ago*

cure


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Jul 22, 2012)

*RE:try again*

cure


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 22, 2012)

*RE: RE:try again*

john steeles niagara bitters. dug in saginaw mich


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2012)

this is actually one of the first bottles i ever found but at same time easily the best bottle i have ever found , dug the bottle in a dump on our own property when i was very young , can't remember exact age but would of still been in public school . 
 anyways the bottle is for muskoka dry ginger ale ( local beverage company in my area )  , its 30 oz and from around 50's . this size and condition of the bottle is fairly rare . i've not ever seen another one available for sale in this size to be honest .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> what is the best bottle you have dug , and rick ill be waiting for the puce eagle [8D]


 

 I will take a new pic just for you []


----------



## edndlm (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice Cure Jim ! If you ever decide to sell the Dr. Geoghagen's please let me know as I'm looking for an upgrade to mine , which has a lip chip ! Thanks Ed


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 22, 2012)

Have three. 1. A mint puce Drakes with not a single hint of sickness.
 2.  Early black-amber hostetters.
 3. S.W. bells first squat soda from New Brunswick NJ.  Dont have pics handy, but have posted them before.


----------



## Hallbottle (Jul 22, 2012)

Since you said best and not most valuable I'd said mine was a Fisher Bros. Dairy Milk bottle from my hometown. It is a 1916 Thacher glass bottle that is the only one I know that exists. Not worth much to someone outside of my home county but priceless to me. I've dug lots of valuable bottles but I like local bottles the best.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 22, 2012)

Dug these two at the site of the G.W. WELLS bottling plant back in the early 1960s. Not impressive compared to others but Southern California is much newer to the developed part of the country than "back East" so these are two of the better bottles from the town of my birth.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Coney islands... centerpieces of my collection, gotta love em []


----------



## deenodean (Jul 23, 2012)

8 ounce Teal Stafford's Ink


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 23, 2012)

My favorite dug bottle has always been the next one!


----------



## twowheelfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I consider this my best dug bottle because it was the last one out of the pit at the very bottom standing upright against the wall like someone set it there. It has a hole. I was going to not bring it home and at the last minute i did. It turns to be pretty much unique and  at least 20 years older than the 1850's pontil era context.
 DOCTOR H.C. THORP(S) CARMINANTIA OR PANACEA NEW YORK


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  twowheelfan
> 
> I consider this my best dug bottle because it was the last one out of the pit at the very bottom standing upright against the wall like someone set it there. It has a hole. I was going to not bring it home and at the last minute i did. It turns to be pretty much unique and  at least 20 years older than the 1850's pontil era context.
> DOCTOR H.C. THORP(S) CARMINANTIA OR PANACEA NEW YORK


 Great bottle, got that 30's look to it.


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Jul 24, 2012)

*I would entertain an offer*

n/t


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 24, 2012)

I have 2 favorites, my ultimate best is this Dr. Swett's Panacea Exeter, NH recovered from a river bottom while scuba diving back in 1993. Next up is this mint Harrison's Columbian INK in sapphire blue with a vertical birdswing right behind the embossing, this too was a river diving recovery made this year.


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 24, 2012)

The blue ink...


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 24, 2012)

I also dug my first OP Cologne 2 weeks ago...this little guy is awesome.


----------



## GACDIG (Jul 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> I also dug my first OP Cologne 2 weeks ago...this little guy is awesome.


 

 SWEEEEEETTTTttt.......   .    .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  treasurekidd
> 
> My favorite dug bottle has always been the next one!


 
 what if its an  R.J Ritter? [8D]


----------



## lexdigger (Jul 26, 2012)

Best bottle I ever dug and Sold was this poison. I have dug others that sold for less or were far less valuable... yet I consider them "Better" for one reason or another. Whenever I dig privies with multiple diggers and we do a Pick, I NEVER pick based on value. Just because something is worth More does not make it better or Rare. I always pick with my gut and chose the most Unusual things that I see coming out of holes. 

 Poison bottle is now in one of the Largest American Poison Collections!


----------



## phil44 (Jul 27, 2012)

Not a bottle but a very historically significant piece of pottery! It also had a hole in it that we repaired.


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 27, 2012)

lil digger..............Here's my favorite dug bottle....It is embossed  W. D. Smith  N. Y.....The bottle has a huge open pontil, heavy whittle & is a deep emerald green. This bottle is less in monetary value then others I have dug...but is by far my favorite. This is California Gold Rush at it's best!!!!

 Thanks for this thread....I hope others will step forward with their "best" bottle.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> what is the best bottle you have dug , and rick ill be waiting for the puce eagle [8D]


 
 I almost forgot about this thread.

                        The best bottle I dug in my 40 years of digging.

                                                                                  "first pix with new camera"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

Back


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lysol put these during the Bicenntennial right, looks like yours has the lip broken off though...too bad it doesn't have the lip intact like this beautiful example...


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 27, 2012)

Rick....That's quite a flask....You have a right to be proud of it!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yep thats a cryin shame[][]


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Jul 27, 2012)

This one is my favorite because its from my state and it was the first pontil bottle I found.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just dug this one last week. A Vaughns vegetable lithontriptic mixture from buffalo n.y.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 27, 2012)

pic.#2


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 27, 2012)

pic.#3


----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm gonna have to go with the old Pendleton on this one, I love this bottle!


----------



## twowheelfan (Jul 27, 2012)

what the heck is a Rj Ritter?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  twowheelfan
> 
> what the heck is a Rj Ritter?


 
 A common ugly sauce bottle better known as a "Rock Smasher" []


----------



## falls (Jul 28, 2012)

The badger will give you 500 for the puce eagle.


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Conch Times..........Super Key West Pharmacy bottle.........Have you ever been to the Mel Fisher Museum???  I had breakfast with that man once years ago....quite a character. He had been the main speaker a a wreck diver's club meeting in S. Calif....Now that man has found treasure.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's my version of Rick's "Puce Eagle" flask...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many here have seen it, but some have not...


----------



## Potlidboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Joethecrow.........I'm new to the forum....beautiful pharmacy....How do you descibe the color!........It appears turquois.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I posted my best before, but here are some more greats:

 Double blob







 fully labeled 1840s pontils






 Fully labeled 1920s coney island crown with telephone number


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2012)

Joethecrow.........I'm new to the forum....beautiful pharmacy....How do you descibe the color!........It appears turquois. 
 ```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
 Mike,...not really sure. It's a markedly different color than any of my other teal bottles...Closest match is a "Hall's Hair Renewer" and that is still way off....I just call it amazing and beautiful. Each time I look at it I still can't believe I found it. It was my "holy grail" bottle for years. []


----------



## epackage (Jul 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> Double blob


 That's an actual lip finish, wasn't sure if you knew Mike...

 Matthews 1872 Closure, circ: 1872-1878, Occurs on 17 bottles, 
 Invented by: Joseph Connor,
 Improvement by: John Matthews,
 American Patent: June 11, 1872, Number: 127,851
 American Patent: January 25, 1876, Number: 172,757

  This was a form of cork fastener, with a modification by John Matthews that used a rubber and metal stopper.  These were used on lager beer bottles.  It was used only in the metro New York and Philadelphia areas.  Bottles usually have the Matthews name and the patent date embossed on the base and can be identified by the unique bulge in the neck just below the lip.  It was replaced by the Lightning stopper.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 dont worry i know [8D] Ive got two different ones


----------



## epackage (Jul 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> 
> dont worry i know [8D] Ive got two different ones


 Good man!!


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello Potlidboy, yea I have been there quite a few times. I grew up about two blocks from his house and I met him a few times with my parents. His lawyer lived across the canal from me and I was always there with his son so we always got to here some great stories about there dives. He also showed us some awesome treasure like coins, pieces of silver and even some emeralds. We even go by the otocha site on the way to the tortugas when we go. One day one of his sons came to the boca grande beach when we were there, he said the had just came over from the wreck site to relax on the beach.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 28, 2012)

My #1... Sold it for $1500 recently. Not exactly what I wanted to do, but a little extra spending money never hurt anyone.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> My #1... Sold it for $1500 recently. Not exactly what I wanted to do, but a little extra spending money never hurt anyone.


 
 Let me ask you this.where is that money now?? That thing would still be sitting on my shelf.Its to nice to sell.[]

 " Money is money glass is glass bottles are forever but the green don't last" [8D] SR


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's my version of Rick's "Puce Eagle" flask...
> 
> ...


 
 I love that bottle lets trade[8D]


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 28, 2012)

Local Blob... (Inna center)...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Let me ask you this.where is that money now?? That thing would still be sitting on my shelf.Its to nice to sell.[]
> 
> " Money is money glass is glass bottles are forever but the green don't last" [8D] SR


 
 I wish it were on my shelf to be honest... But though I don't have it, I'll always have the memories of digging it... That's the next best thing!


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow this kind of post always bring out the most wounderful colors and beauties.Thanks ever one for the great show.Have to agree that the cobalt ink would still be sitting on my shelf .Its for sure top shelf in my book. Well heres what I would call my best dug bottle.Butler ink from Cin.O.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 29, 2012)

Just had to throw this one out there to.It may not be the best but it sure is rare to dig one.From Byrds antartic expedistion 1928-1929. Thank agian all for the show.
  Bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah and thank god you took pictures!  []


----------



## deenodean (Jul 29, 2012)

man that is ( was ) some awesome inker, was it pontiled ....it would sure look nice on my shelf...[]


----------



## lil digger (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey i thought it was cracked , if it was cracked and went for 1500... DAMN


> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> My #1... Sold it for $1500 recently. Not exactly what I wanted to do, but a little extra spending money never hurt anyone.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2012)

Great bottles everyone!! [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## sandchip (Jul 30, 2012)

This is the best I've found.  Not old or colorful, but rare as hell.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 30, 2012)

Backside.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's my best dug non-bottle thing.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 30, 2012)

*


----------



## XRdsRev (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice Atltyl weight (Banner stone)


----------



## logueb (Jul 30, 2012)

The Coco Cola hutch.


----------



## woody (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's my best dig so far. A Farleys' Ink blown at Stoddard, NH.


----------

